# Long delay responding to complaint.what next?



## Joannmct (27 Nov 2015)

I made a formal complaint to PTSB on August 5th about my exclusion from the redress scheme. I twice received standard we're looking into it reply. After 20 working days and after 40. I then said I wanted to speak to someone more senior and was assured I'd have a written reply if I gave two more weeks as my case was particularly complex!That reply was due last Friday. I followed up when I heard nothing and was told today. Nothing. It's been 83 working days now and I have nothing in response. What do I do now? How long can I be expected to wait? It's outrageous.


----------



## roncondon (27 Nov 2015)

Hi Joannmct 
Something really needs to be done with ptsb. The way they are treating people is just not on. 
If I was you I would get in touch with Padraic Kissane he seems to be someone that ptsb may listen to, cause I don't think they have any respect for their ordinary  customers.


----------



## Joannmct (29 Nov 2015)

Can I go to the fso when I haven't yet received a reply or do I have to wait to see what they say? So far all they've told me on the phone is that they agree that I would be better off had I not brought this to their attention in 2012 but not how or if they intend to remedy this. I know what you are saying about padraig kissane but how much will that cost me? It's unbelievable that I'd have to hire someone to Get a reply from a bank!In 2012 they only responded to my complaint when I informed them I was not going to pay my mortgage until they did.after 2 missed payments they came up with something.it was a really difficult option to pick but I feel like doing it again. I feel like a fool bring fobbed off constantly by them.


----------



## AAM_User (29 Nov 2015)

You need to ask them for a final response as you want to open a case with the FSO.  Give them ten days to send it.


----------



## Joannmct (29 Nov 2015)

Thanks. I'll do that tomorrow. I've written to them four times asking for response since the first 20 days elapsed to no avail but if I mention fso hopefully that'll help. On one hand I want response now but on the other I suppose I had hoped they were genuinely looking into it and trying to find a solution that might be in my favour. Really they were prob putting me to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## cremeegg (30 Nov 2015)

Hi Joan,

I think you missed the advice given by AAM User above. Ask them for a "Final Response" this is different than just chasing for a response. 

There are specific rules that they must follow if you ask for a "Final Response"


----------



## Joannmct (30 Nov 2015)

Yeah I realise that now. I thought they had max 40 working days and that when I kept asking for response and telling them I was unwilling to wait any longer they would get it to me.letter sent today specifying FINAL response. Thanks for help


----------

